# TAG HEUER PARTS ONLINE and TIP on HOW to SAVE MONEY ON REPAIRS



## flipdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

I WANT to share my experience here for newbies like me and who want to save some money here goes my story, my friend gave me his TAG HEUER exclusive watch because the crown was broken and we have it checked at the mall AUTHORIZED tag heuer dealers for fixing they all told us one thing we don't have the parts and we need to send it to TAG and it would cost around 
140-180$ just the part and TAG service center requires a minimum maintenance fee of 90$ PLUS THE PART,it shows in their website and will take 3-4 weeks. So I decided to google.com watch repair in my area, called each one and lucky there's a watch master there, has a small space inside a jewelry mart, he fixed it infront of me like 3 arms length far, fixed my TAG's crown and replaced the battery with 2 year warranty all for 20$, and he even told me how the MALL STORES would charge it, again for 20$ he fixed a TAG heuer exclusive crown and a new battery. also I've search a couple webs sites that sell TAG heuer PARTs!! have your local watch repair guy diagnose it buy the parts online and save, again THE MALL stores are expensive, you cant see them fixing it,mostly are all hiding in the back, no peace of mind,you know part switchin o|

1. Tag Heuer Watch Crowns, Pushers, and Tubes 
2. TAG Heuer - WatchPart.co.uk - Quality Supply Of All Watch Parts
3. Star Time Supply

pls. share more if you have more websites where we could buy TAG PARTS, so we could wear our watches fast and save tons of money.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Good resource. Definitely agree that having an independent watch shop who can assist with repairs are invaluable. Only question is finding a reputable one!

mike.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, cool. Bezels and crystals too!! It's kind of hit or miss as to wither or not they have specific parts and there isn't much, really. But it could be someone's savior if they do work themselves.


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

i already know of these websites.They are only allowed to sell certain parts and do not sell every part.

e.g dials,hands,etc.

It is so.. TAG Heuer can still control the repair of their watches.What would be more usefull is to find someone with a TAG heuer parts account


----------



## abstractj (Feb 9, 2012)

If you're in the US, the best site is probably Esslinger Jewelry Supplies Tools Watch Parts & all Jewelry Findings Watch Bands for movements, parts, rings, and tools. They also have tips and good reading resources. Prices are very good as well.

I was able to find replacement ETA movement by opening up my watch and just googled the numbers inside and came across the ETA movement which is the exact same movement inside of my Tag.


----------



## BigAlOz (Apr 20, 2013)

Avoid watchparts.co.uk. It's a hit and miss as to whether they deliver your goods or not. When they don't, they won't respond to emails nor phone calls. Search this forum and google for problems people have been having.


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

BigAlOz said:


> Avoid watchparts.co.uk. It's a hit and miss as to whether they deliver your goods or not. When they don't, they won't respond to emails nor phone calls. Search this forum and google for problems people have been having.


Thanks for the heads up on that one.


----------



## rsucesso (Feb 3, 2009)

BigAlOz said:


> Avoid watchparts.co.uk. It's a hit and miss as to whether they deliver your goods or not. When they don't, they won't respond to emails nor phone calls. Search this forum and google for problems people have been having.


+1 they didn't bother to reply. And I never got the part I paid for.


----------



## marach (Feb 20, 2014)

I to have been stung by this company 17 months ago I paid for a tag bezel, still waiting, will not respond to e mail's or answer the phone but are still advertising the same part with a 2 to 3 week wait.


----------



## antidentite (Oct 16, 2009)

It's great that you found a local watch shop that saved you so much money. I tried this route but the watch shop closest to me wanted to charge me MORE than what the Tag wants to charge to service my 7750 movement. I'm still trying to determine if I send it in to Tag directly or keep in looking for another reputable place to service it.


----------



## Hbroyal18 (Jun 24, 2017)

I work in a jewelry store in the mall. I'm sure not all stores are the same. But as far as I know we are very competitive in pricing with any jeweler. Anything from selling custom diamond rings to doing watch battery replacement... we do it all. I work on all different brands of watches from Walmart brands to Rolex and everything in between. Most jewelers specialize in one thing, either work on the bench, or just work on watches, or just do diamond setting, just do casting, just do cad, just do etc. I actually do it all. I am backed by a great team. But It's not about where you go for a good jeweler it's about who you know that's a good jeweler. It doesn't matter if the store is located in the mall or on a block. And that goes for many businesses that are public services like me, a local jeweler that's worked in a location that has been there for 31 years. I just read that topic and had to sign up just to make this rant.


----------

